# Body mount/Suspension random question



## Dyver (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Noob here. I have '71 lemans sport that needs the suspension replaced (among other things). Everything is mostly in order, but worn out. So saggy springs, cracked bushings etc etc. Basically, its a 50 year old car that I don't think has been much touched. Anyhoo, I figure I'll start with some easy stuff, springs and shocks first, and go from there. Sadly, I read somewhere that it was a good idea to also replace the body mount bushings when you start suspension work. So i think ok, we'll start there...bad idea. 

Needless to say, even after generous dousing with PB blaster, light pressure, etc. I snapped a bunch of the bolts on the body mounts. They were just dust, as were the bushings. Frame seems good though. It it at this point that I realized I'm in the suck. So the car is going to go to the professionals for the body mounts. I have neither the skill, inclination, nor tools to effectively deal with that problem. 

So while I wait to have the coin and find a shop to get that done, I thought I'd address the shock and spring problem. So here's the question...I read somewhere that it might be a bad idea to have the car up on jack stands for an extended period of time if the body isn't securely mounted to the frame. That doing such a thing could lead to warping in either the body or the frame. So is that true? Should I wait to start wrenching on the suspension until I get the body mount issues addressed? Or can I start the suspension stuff, and deal with the body mount stuff later?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Dyver (Jul 29, 2015)

Oh and if anyone knows a good shop to do the body mount bushings in the greater Danbury, CT area I'd love the recommendation...


----------

